# My car of the day, Skoda Octavia VRS



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those of you on here who like a hot estate car there is this new Octavia VRS - now fitted for the first time with four - wheel drive. As you can see you can have an estate that's hot with a big 1,740 litre boot. The catch is that it's offered only on the 184 bhp 2.0 TDI. This AWD version is only fitted with a six speed paddle shifter and if your honest, diesel with DSG, it should still be an accomplished family car. In fact the 184 bhp, 280 ft lb diesel engine it sounds quite punchy and it's the very same engine that's found in the VW Golf GTD. Launching to 60 takes 7.7 seconds with a top speed of 142 mph. "Cost I hear you ask"? This will set you back £28,515, almost thirty grand for a Skoda but you do get sat - nav, auto climate control,DSG gearbox and 56.6 MPG economy claims. Being a Skoda it should be well built. If your wondering what's the point of this Octavia next to it's A3, Golf and Seat Leon Cousins, remember! it has 4x4.

Like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks good other than those wheels. I do also prefer the saloon to the estate as it's better looking.

I wonder why they aren't going 4wd on the petrol VRS?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

For a Skoda, I like them


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Now we're talking  good choice, absolutly love mine!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If your after that kind of car i can't see how you can go wrong with one (except the alloys).


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If only they would specify a sensible timing belt interval then the 2wd version would be my next car. But considering i average 30k a year in mileage, 40 k for a timing belt starts getting expensive. But yes i like it


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Prefer the saloon and the wheels are not appealing at all but the interior is a lovely place to be and they do go well and a few people I work with who have them , love them so its a yes from me


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes - looks good does that


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Too boring for my liking. Needs more flair!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice car, great spec.. But ther outside had no "wow" if you know what I mean


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as said very similar to me GTD 4wd huge boost looks very nice, nice place to be few negatives for me, only people who hate will hate the badge not the car


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

184bhp is that all!? Pah.

It's alright, nothing massively exciting.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

It's ok. Good family wagon.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If your wondering what's the point of this Octavia next to it's A3, Golf and Seat Leon Cousins, remember! it has 4x4.


To be fair to Seat, VW and Audi they all offer a 4wd variant with that engine. Only odds is that Skoda get to put their premium badge on it and the others get saddled with plastic bump strips and naff names like Xperience or Alltrack.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like they've joined together two different types of seat to make each front seat. The top 1/3 looks a different style to the bottom


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't dislike it, good to drive.
Problem what I have in general with VW engines is the usage of oil, they all seem to burn more or less oil. 
The other thing is the grille on the Skoda look so dated, something from the 70's, it put me last time of when I wanted a Superb or an Octavia for business use.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Caledoniandream said:


> Don't dislike it, good to drive.
> Problem what I have in general with VW engines is the usage of oil, they all seem to burn more or less oil.
> The other thing is the grille on the Skoda look so dated, something from the 70's, it put me last time of when I wanted a Superb or an Octavia for business use.


I have never added a drop of oil to any of my VW's.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> I have never added a drop of oil to any of my VW's.


Same

Well, except for the oil change :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> I have never added a drop of oil to any of my VW's.


My Audi TT 2.0 TFSI used around 1 litre on 1000 mile, my wife's company Golf GTD used a similair amount,
Both went back to the dealer to be met with: it's in the caracteristics of these engine and if the don't use more than 1 litre on 600 mile, there is no reason for a claim. 
This is a well documented problem with these engines on the continent and the States.

My RX 7 used less and that is mend to use oil!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> My Audi TT 2.0 TFSI used around 1 litre on 1000 mile, my wife's company Golf GTD used a similair amount,
> Both went back to the dealer to be met with: it's in the caracteristics of these engine and if the don't use more than 1 litre on 600 mile, there is no reason for a claim.
> This is a well documented problem with these engines on the continent and the States.
> 
> My RX 7 used less and that is mend to use oil!


4k miles on my GTD and its yet to tell me my oil is getting low


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> 4k miles on my GTD and its yet to tell me my oil is getting low


13k on mine and no sign of low oil. Tyres are gone though haha. Currently sat in ATS waiting for them to throw some new ones on!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> 13k on mine and no sign of low oil. Tyres are gone though haha. Currently sat in ATS waiting for them to throw some new ones on!


Tyres gone at 13K :doublesho My cars neally done that millage and they still have lots of tread. you been doing some smoky burn outs?


----------



## NickGTI (Jul 17, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> Don't dislike it, good to drive.
> Problem what I have in general with VW engines is the usage of oil, they all seem to burn more or less oil.
> The other thing is the grille on the Skoda look so dated, something from the 70's, it put me last time of when I wanted a Superb or an Octavia for business use.


Had a couple of Audis and VWs and never had an issue with usage of oil.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a bad looking car but nearly £30k is just too much for us (few) who aren't VAG hags


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> 13k on mine and no sign of low oil. Tyres are gone though haha. Currently sat in ATS waiting for them to throw some new ones on!


haha, bridgestones? thats impressive  they are terrible at just skip all the time

how you getting on with the motor?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Caledoniandream said:


> My Audi TT 2.0 TFSI used around 1 litre on 1000 mile, my wife's company Golf GTD used a similair amount,
> Both went back to the dealer to be met with: it's in the caracteristics of these engine and if the don't use more than 1 litre on 600 mile, there is no reason for a claim.
> This is a well documented problem with these engines on the continent and the States.
> 
> My RX 7 used less and that is mend to use oil!


I can only speak from experience but i have not used any, i don't even have any to top it up with if i did need it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Never had any issue with oil use on my vrs and I don't hang about when the roads are right.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I haven't had no oil issues either. Think this was more to do with certain engine more than the VAG group of engines as a whole


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I like them, rapid for what they are too


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its a no from me. Don't know if i can like the badge unfortunately. Its still a skoda in my eyes no matter what's under the skin (skoda owners don't take offence  )


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Skoda's have come a long way and are nothing like the Skoda's of old. It's an Audi by any other name. Just a different badge on the front and you don't have to pay through the nose for extras that should be standard.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just about to hit 70k in my mark 3 vrs diesel and it's been spot on. Fuel tank too small and it does guzzle oil (about a litre /1500 miles) but no other niggles whatsoever. Dealer service the best I've ever experienced - nothing's ever too much trouble.

First car I've run which I'd a) buy off the company and b) have again.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The 2.0 turbocharged engine of the vRS was well known for using oil. Some due to issues with the pcv? valve I think. I tended to use 1 litre of Castrol Edge every 3000 miles or so. Dealer said it was normal.

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest-news/audi-uk-bbc-watchdog-oil-consumption-june-2015.html


----------

